# snowplow trk/shovel clip art



## totalsnow of ky (Oct 15, 2004)

I need a link to some free clip art . i am making some flyer's on Microsoft word ,but cant find anything.I need a plow truck or shovell or something on that line. post a link or send them to me at [email protected] .


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Here is one. Just copy it and clean it up


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Metro Lawn said:


> Here is one. Just copy it and clean it up


Here's the one I came up with.


----------

